# 2 Female Bunnies Northern Virginia



## Yunju (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi!

We have two female bunnies that we're trying to adopt out (we'll be adopting out a few more probably a little later when they get older). Our adults had a couple of surprise litters so we now have 12 bunnies which is a little more than we can handle at the moment.

I'm not sure what breed they are as we adopted the parents from someone who didn't even know what gender they were (see where the surprise comes from.. yeah).

The two females we're adopting out right now are about 4 months old. No health issues that we've come across. 

I'm extremely hesitant about adopting any of our babies out as I want to be 100% positive they're going to a good knowledgeable home and not someone who is just going to disregard them or worse.

If you're interested please contact me, I'd love to talk more

I've attached a picture of one of them, I don't have a picture of the other girl right now, but they really look exactly the same. (It's the black on in the picture, the white ones are not up for grabs.) This picture is at about a month old I think it was.

-Kaylan


----------

